# Gnome Enlarger lense help please!



## Neil Howard (May 30, 2006)

I've been asked by my dad (who doesn't understand computers) to trawl the net for a pair of *4.5 inch Gnome optical condenser lenses* for his enlarger. 

I'm not having a lot of luck so far. Does anybody have a pair or know where I might find some. Any idea what I might expect to pay? 

Many thanks.


----------



## clodhopper17 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have just stumbled accross a pair of lenses on e-bay.
Type in 'Enlarger Equiptment'
Time left 3 days 8 hours.

I would be very grateful if your dad could tell me how these lenses fit into the Gnome pod.
I have just bought an Gnome enlarger and am baffled as to the order in which thes lenses are fitted into the pod.
I have the two lenses, a sprung collar (looks like a spacer,) and a metal strip approx i/2 inch x 1/16 , on edge, bent to have to form three sides. 
Also ,where can I get a bulb.

Please help if poss.
Terry S


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 12, 2006)

I believe [I could be wrong] that you are looking for a P3/3 75w 250V bayonet bulb. They're rather scarce here in the States but they can be Googled up for UK photo equipment suppliers quite easily.

Your enlarger was made in the 50's by a firm in Wales. They do show up on UK ebay from time to time. You might check that and look for a sale which includes an instruction booklet. Perhaps you can persuade a seller or buyer to sell you a copy of the booklet.


----------



## clodhopper17 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I was looking for a seller to approach when I found the lenses mentioned above for another searcher!
Therefor your suggestion has helped in two directions!
Thanks again.


----------

